# Litter mat to reduce litter scatter?



## stormydown (Jul 1, 2015)

I currently have a sizable sisal litter mat underneath my cat's litter box, but it doesn't trap litter very well. Do any of you have mats that you really love?


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I have my floor. Nothing really works well, so lots of sweeping!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I have a couple of plush bath mats outside the litter box opening, plus a small obstacle course. They have to stop and make a sharp turn to the right when they leave the box (so they can't just run out), then jump over another obstacle, which gets a little more litter off their paws. Every little bit helps.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I find a bath mat works well as it takes off quite a bit of litter off their feet, and I can shake off any litter into the litter box, and then it's easy to launder the mat about every 3 weeks or so to keep the pile fluffier.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

I found a bath mat worked well. But Neko started peeing on it so no more mats for us :sad:


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

I got a plastic (Van ness) litter mat but since I have an open litterbox, don't find it works great because Aggie usually will just bypass it. Would probably suggest using one if you have a closed litterbox, or getting a mat bigger than the box?


----------



## stormydown (Jul 1, 2015)

marie73 said:


> I have a couple of plush bath mats outside the litter box opening, plus a small obstacle course. They have to stop and make a sharp turn to the right when they leave the box (so they can't just run out), then jump over another obstacle, which gets a little more litter off their paws. Every little bit helps.


That's so clever! My apartment right now is a little too small for something like that, but when I do I'll keep it in mind.



evince said:


> I got a plastic (Van ness) litter mat but since I have an open litterbox, don't find it works great because Aggie usually will just bypass it. Would probably suggest using one if you have a closed litterbox, or getting a mat bigger than the box?


I do have a closed litterbox, and the mat spans most of the floor under/in front of it -- a lot of litter does end up on the mat, but it just gets scattered anyway. So I was thinking maybe some other kind of material that will get the litter to stick to it/fall in it, if it's grooved/etc.


Thanks, all!


----------



## Tracy Giggles (Aug 12, 2015)

Litter mats don't really work very well. Best thing really is a rechargeable dust buster close to the litter area. Just suck it up every other day!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I face the litterboxes to the wall. With just enough room for a cat to step out. The way they are tucked into their spots the cat has to walk around the box to make a break for it. That really helped with the litter spread. The only time I have an issue now is when Neelix EXPLODES over the side of the box... that still causes a little rainshower of litter.

I do have a rechargable Black and Decker hand vac. Every few days I sweep up any litter and buzz it up.   Since I empty it after each use (so no random fuzzies from somewhere else) I just empty the litter back into the box.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I have this for our litter box Ribbed Cat Litter Mat - Cleaning Supplies and Tools - Storage and Cleanup - Starcrest 

The litter gets trapped in there and I just pick it up and shake it off and the sweep.


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

I have this one 



 and I did see a difference from not using a mat to now using it. I bought a very large mat size. The box is against the wall, and the mat is under the box, and then the mat extends out pretty far accross the front of the litter box. It catches a lot of litter in the small holes. I can lift the mat and shake the litter back into the box. When I wasn't using the mat the litter was tracked down the hallway.


----------



## SnowyOwl (Jul 21, 2015)

I just use a kitchen mat under the box. It holds the litter and if there's an accident the rubber backing will protect the floor.


----------



## Floridagal (Nov 2, 2014)

stormydown said:


> I currently have a sizable sisal litter mat underneath my cat's litter box, but it doesn't trap litter very well. Do any of you have mats that you really love?


Have a shag rug bathmat that does a great job. I place the long way at the entrance to the domed litter box with the edge under the ramp area.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

vlapinta said:


> I have this one http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00L87FO3W?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage and I did see a difference from not using a mat to now using it. I bought a very large mat size. The box is against the wall, and the mat is under the box, and then the mat extends out pretty far accross the front of the litter box. It catches a lot of litter in the small holes. I can lift the mat and shake the litter back into the box. When I wasn't using the mat the litter was tracked down the hallway.


 ingenious! that looks like a great mat to catch the litter. I didn't think to search for cat litter mat on Amazon when I was looking for a rubber mat to catch the pee actually for when my cat pees over the side of the box (I think because her arthritis acts up occasionally and makes it uncomfortable to squat). tried pee pads and finally silicone pads and found one that worked good for liquid. the plush rugs seem like a good idea too for dry litter. I imagine that's easy to vacuum and shake outside every once in a while to get the fine dust out, too. I'd be afraid to put it in the washer, though, because I use clumping litter and I'd be worried the fine dust would gum up the washer or ruin it somehow.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

I tried a couple tricks, one the fluffy bath mat, and two, turning the litter boxes so the entrance is toward the wall. We have one covered box and one with high sides with a lower entrance. I don't think the results are impressive. I noticed litter on top of the covered box and it's still on the laundry room floor, maybe not quite as much. I do think it's not making it's way into the kitchen as much so that's a plus.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I use what's described as a "ribbed entrance mat" on the shopping sites, like the kind designed to be a door mat right at the entrance to a home for wiping snow off your shoes, similar to this:

http://www.amazon.com/NoTrax-Entrance-Lobbies-Entranceways-Thickness/dp/B00PU4JLCE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1441922569&sr=8-2&keywords=ribbed+entrance+mats


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Hmmm, I should take notes here...my cats constantly scatter litter all over my small apartment. I find it everywhere, all the way to the opposite corner of my home! And mind you, my place is mostly carpet flooring throughout! Of course I have a gigantic mat (similar to NE Cat's suggestion) by their box since one of them happens to be in the hallway by the entrance, but it gets everywhere eventually unless I constantly vacuum, but it's _still_ an ongoing battle. I may pick up another type of mat like vlapinta uses, but I'm iffy on the rubber...G used to chew on my crocs sandals, so I could never keep it indoors. :roll: 

There was another type of mat I also purchased early on that looked very similar to this type and seemed promising: 



However, I found one of my kitties starting to bite pieces of the corners off and so I had to throw it out. Sigh. Yeah, my kitties and pica... :dis


----------



## Innerbeauty (Sep 28, 2015)

I found a mat at Dollar General that I really like. It was one of those "I just got a cat and am totally not prepared, buy everything in the store until I can figure out what I need" purchases. It is ribbed and boasted being "easy-clean". It doesn't get everything, BUT it catches a _bunch_. I am surprised at how much litter I poured out everyday back into the box. This was non-clumping Arm & Hammer litter. (hated it, might be allergic to clay litters in general tho... all I know is I can't breath.) 
I will be interested to see if this mat will work for Tidy Cat's pure natural pine, cedar & corn litter.


----------



## Lady Mochi (Aug 16, 2015)

I've been trying out different mats and nothing is perfect... I am trimming Mochi's paws every few days because some litter happens to get caught between those long hair of hers and they transfer all over the house! 

It's only been 2 months or so since I first became Mochi's human, and the litter issue is driving me nuts! I don't want to vacuum day and night anymore! I ended up getting an iRobot instead - this is simply me waving to white flag.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

My entrances towards the wall and the fluffy bath mat seem to be working fairly well. The bath mat traps a fair amount.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleanheart (Apr 19, 2015)

I use a tote that I cut part of the front out ant it faces sideways on a shelving unit. I keep a rug under it with the part closest to the wall and front hiked up and a smaller mat coming out so it catches what the larger rug misses. I just shake it right back into the tote every couple of days.


----------



## whiteghost (Apr 24, 2005)

I was going to post a thread about this.

My cats are horrible with litter. It's ridiculous. I changed the litter boxes to 35 gallon totes with the hole cut 8" from the floor. I turned them against the wall hoping that would help with the litter going everywhere. I also have rugs under the totes. 

It's really getting old having litter every where. I have 3 cats 2 kittens. It wasn't too bad when I had only my 3 adults but two bottle baby kittens and obviously too attached to kick them out the door. lol


----------



## treaty709 (Oct 15, 2015)

So I considered getting a mat. However, then I remembered my mom's house. She has some high sided bins used as cat boxes because her cats are little monsters about litter pollution. They still fling it out of those somehow. This is when I realized cats will find a way to get their way.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

I use a bath sheet (extra large bath towel). It catches most of the litter, washes easily and is easy to recycle the litter back in the box.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Mom of 4 said:


> I use a bath sheet (extra large bath towel). It catches most of the litter, washes easily and is easy to recycle the litter back in the box.


Excellent idea, I think I'll pick one up Wednesday!


----------



## Gigi009 (Dec 29, 2015)

I currently have a litter mat and I have to end up using the hand held vacuum BC if I don't I find litter all around the house. 
Couch, bed, table lol every where. 

He's still a kitten so I'm hoping he gets better about cleaning his toe beans.

I saw this black hole litter mat on Amazon and I can't wait to buy it. Anyone tried it? 

http://www.amazon.com/Blackhole-Cat-Litter-Mat-Rectangular/dp/B00G67FD6W


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

This is one reason I prefer pine pellets. I HATE the dust and tracking from scoopable litter.


----------



## duffmama (Jan 13, 2016)

I've used rubber mats and regular bath mats and neither work very well. The rubber just doesn't catch it all and the bath mats get peed on. I guess they think it's an extension of their litter box. I keep a small whisk broom and dustpan next to the box.


----------



## duffmama (Jan 13, 2016)

Gigi009 said:


> I saw this black hole litter mat on Amazon and I can't wait to buy it. Anyone tried it?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Blackhole-Cat-Litter-Mat-Rectangular/dp/B00G67FD6W


If you get this mat let me know how it works. I'm always willing to try something new!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I have spent my share of $$ on expensive litter mats, and by accident I found a cheap outside mat and was amazed at what a good job it did. I got it at Walmart for maybe $2-4 dollars, and it is not very big so I have several of them around the litterbox. The litter sticks to the mat really well as they step out of the box. They also have a smaller version of the same rug for $1.99 at Ikea. I have to say, they work better than the $35 mat that I have near one of the litter boxes. 

That and I agree with the person that says lots of sweeping.


----------



## sweetsmudge (Oct 24, 2014)

I use the Purrfect ones linked from Amazon above. LOVE THEM. But, I also had to switch to gigantic storage bins for litter, because my younger cat (almost 1), pees against the side and then flings litter like crazy to cover things up... Just yesterday, she had accidentally flung poop out of the box! I'm tempted to buy those bins again and NOT cut out an entrance this time.

I also keep a Bissell sweeper nearby and use it often. I have one on each floor, next to the litter box.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Bissell-28806-Perfect-Sweep-Turbo/dp/B00K316IB6/[/ame]


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I bought three of these and I'm very happy with them. Their entrance/exit from their litter box in their washroom is partially blocked, so they can't just run out when they're done, they have to *step* out. And at the end of these three mats, there's a partial blockage so they have to walk, not run, over them.










[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Double-Layer-Honeycomb-Litter-Trapping-Water-Proof-Non-Toxic/dp/B0187DL1HC/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1459191785&sr=1-1-fkmr0&keywords=Double-Layer+Honeycomb+Cat+Litter+Mat+-XL[/ame]


----------



## ddavis04 (Dec 9, 2013)

I bought a doormat from Stanley Steemer - it's supposed to go outside your front door and capture dirt. It works really well under the litter box!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, some great ideas here. I've tried a bunch of different types of materials and textures. For the past few years, I've been using mats like this: Drymate Black & Gray Paw Print Personalized Cat Litter Box Mat | Petco Store

They're ok at attracting litter, but they're not very large. I keep a small brush and dustpan next to each box. 

Using bath mats or outdoor mats are great ideas. But I can never get the litter out of my bath mat (it gets there despite the litter mat) by shaking it out, and the outdoor mats are too big for my bathrooms. 

I've never seen the ones that Gigi009 and marie pointed out (which are similar). I might give one of those a try.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What I really like about these mats is that I can walk on top of them and I'm not walking on litter, it's trapped in between the layers.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I just put down the large trash bags under the littler box. When I need to change the box, I pick up the bags and fold them inward and carry them to the large trash can and shake. If they are in good shape, I reuse and if not, I use them for trash. I think some cats would scratch at them but mine don't care. And I use a broom too since it is all on a tile floor.


----------



## Zeke_M (Jul 6, 2016)

I bought a pick-up truck bed mat and cut it to fit. It's about 4' x 4'. Used the leftover mat to line the back of our SUV. Miss M being the Diva she is gets quite enthusiastic about throwing cat litter as far as she can The mat catches all the flying litter.


----------



## FatCat (May 5, 2004)

I tried a couple and settled with a tan paw print large one from Walmart. It seems to trap litter well. But my problem is the scattered litter goes beyond this large mat.

The litter box is in my bathroom. It fits neatly between the toilet and vanity so the cat only has 1 direction of ingress and egress. I also have a rug in front of my toilet and another in front of the basin. The litter mat takes up the space between them - its a good size. But there is litter on my other rugs as well as on the floor beyond them. Whenever I walk into my bathroom I am tracking it up. I wish there was another solution.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Hmm. Maybe I should invest in a Cat Litter Catcher. Thanks for the link, Marie.


----------

